# Dgt 6000 Oil Cooler



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Need some help guys. I have a DGT 6000 with a 27HP Kohler engine in it. I was looking up parts for this engine on the Kohler web site and found out they sell an oil cooler for this engine. My question is has anyone ever purchased and installed it on their engine. Is it hard to install it. I guess what I'am trying to find out is if it would be possible to install it myself. I have some mechanical ability. Just enough to get me in trouble. Also could someone tell me what size chrome hubcaps I need for the front and rear of my tractor. 
THANK YOU AGAIN GUYS
FOR ALL YOUR HELP


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER (Jun 11, 2004)

As far as I know, the DGT6000 has the Kohler Pro in it which has the larger air cleaner, fuel filter and the oil cooler. At least, that's what my understanding was when I bought mine. Don't know about the hubcaps. Sounds like you want to make your tractor look like Sam's. Good luck with your new purchase.


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

DGT6000_OWNER, Thanks for the information. My engine is a Kohler Pro CV740-0024 it did come with everything you mentioned except the oil cooler. I will try getting in touch with kOHLER and see what they say. Sams tractor sure is a beautywith all that chrome but the hubcaps will do me right now.

Thanks again


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is where i bought mine and it also tells you how to measure to get the right size.

Hub Caps


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Hub caps*

Thank you for the information Jody


----------

